# Need an easy to carry cage for my rats to stay in for 2 weeks



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, I am going on holiday soon for 2 weeks so my rats need a cage to stay in whilst I'm gone. They will be staying a local person's house who will take care of them. I was thinking about this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Ruffy...=UTF8&qid=1405528928&sr=8-7&keywords=rat+cage because it is cheap, safe bars and easy to travel in the car with. The cage calculator says it is best for 2 rats but since one of my rats if very old (2 and a half years) she won't be moving around much. The other two are hyper girls though  Will this cage be ok? If not, some suggestions would be great.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

This is just my opinion but I wouldn't put three rats in something that small no matter the amount of time a cage that can be easily carried won't be large enough for three for two weeks.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

It isn't a carry cage. It is made to be a normal cage plus it is only for 2 weeks. The one I have right now is bigger but covered in rust and can easily be escaped from so I need to buy one for at least £50.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I'd maybe try something for a tad taller, or if it had a shelf in it, then I'd say ehhh okay. Just so that way they have a bit more space. Sorry I don't have a better suggestion :/ Hopefully someone else has some advice.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

So maybe something like this? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ferplast-Fe...=UTF8&qid=1405539174&sr=8-2&keywords=rat+cage

I don't know if it has protective wires and it also doesn't have handles. Also it is tall and might be hard to fit in the car. It's either that or the other one. It's only for two weeks.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I like the second one. Honestly, I get where others are coming from, but I've been in situations where you have to make something work short term, so I get it. I don't think it will kill your rats to be in a smaller cage for two weeks. They will definitely be glad when they get home to their normal cage, but I don't see there being any life threatening consequences to them being in that second cage. Plus, since it will basically be brand new, you can probably sell it once you're back and regain most of your investment. Or keep it for an emergency hospital cage...


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I like the second one better. Maybe you can use some Zip ties as handles? But like you said, it is short term, so either way I think they will be okay.


----------



## Vaguity (May 13, 2014)

I have that second one and I think it would be very awkward to carry, I'm not sure how zip-ties would help. It IS however fairly easy to assemble so if you're worried about the car journey take them in like a carrier and just assemble the cage at the person's house. The bars are fine space-wise.

But honestly as it's only 2 weeks I personally don't see the issue with having them temporarily in a smaller cage as long as they get plenty of entertainment and attention during that time.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

Hm, that makes me recondisder the first option. I can't garuantee my rats being played every day though.

Is the 2nd cage that you have small enough to fit into a car?

Also, what about this that has handles: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Freddy-Navy-Blue-Ferret/dp/B00178JAQO/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt I like the look of that however it is the most expensive ><


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Where are you from in the uk? I have lots of spare cages.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

Nah, it's fine, the price isn't too much of an issue so I think it would be quicker and easier just to buy one. If I had planned earlier, I would probably buy one off of you but there's only a week before holiday now. Thanks though.

So I think I'm going to order the third one today (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Freddy...ef=pd_sxp_f_pt) since it is like the 2nd however it has carry handles and a plastic platform and ladder. It will be quite the difference though since they are used to living in a savic suite royal


----------

